# Jag's Busy Summer



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag has had a busy summer. We got our Rally Excellent, Companion Dog, and Graduate Novice titles. Jag also learned to jump into the pool, and he is getting really good at it! Maybe next year we will try some Dock Dog stuff. Jag was training in agility with his instructor as I was having trouble keeping up -- but the new game plan is for me to run him as he is more responsive to me. We are starting with Standard Preferred, and I am working on running faster.

Here are a few pictures of him.


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

Gorgeous boy!!! Congrats! I love the name, too!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

What a gorgeous and well rounded boy!!

Those are some awesome pictures too!


----------



## skew12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

gorgeous Jag and a big congrats to him and YOU!!! Go Jag


----------



## TrentL (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Fantastic work both of you! Lovely Dog!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He is gorgeous! Great pictures - he sure is a versatile and talented boy. Congratulations on the new titles. 

I love that close up of him with the dumbbell - just his happy expression and soft eyes, very nice!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks. He is a very good boy, and he LOVES his momma. And his dumbell. AND CHEESE!!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Aww there is Jag!!! Just love him! You sound like you are doing wonderful things with him. Are you competing at Naionals this year? I won't be going this year, too far adn have no one really ready for anything because I have been lazy.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Jag and I are planning a busy Nationals as well. We are doing /standard Preferred monday-?Wednesday, Rally Excellent and Advanced on Thursday, and Open A on Friday. I am planning on sleeping in on Saturday!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Wow!!

Havoc is ready for Grad OPen but not quite for Utility and agility has just been difficult for us. A lot of bar dropping and he has developed some shoulder problems, so we are laying out right now. 

Although we NQ at agility at last years Nationals, we had a great time and it was fun to see you and Jag. Goof luck this year!!! Will be waiting for the brags.


----------

